# “insert” 4A/4B (mixed texture ONLY) pics here ↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 15, 2010)

*ask nonie bear!↓↓↓↓↓*

* REQUESTED* ......​


----------



## SignatureBeauty (Jun 15, 2010)

It would be good if all your threads could be a sticky for refernces!


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Jun 15, 2010)

You should request TEXTURE SHOTS and close-ups...maybe a wet hair shot and a dry hair shot w/shrinkage....My hair is 4AB and 3C mix and looks 3c-ish when wet (per my siggy shot)....but ooooh baby when it shrinks!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 15, 2010)

fully dry no product






  fully dry with Qhemet Amla & Olive 

[IMG]http://i996.photobucket.com/albums/af85/brownnbubblie_2010/gallery_show_picture-1.jpg a little wet with Qhemet Amla &Olive






 fully dry no product humid outdoors


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 15, 2010)

I am mostly 4a with a small section of 4b on the left nape.

Dry hair





After BC





Wet hair





Puff


----------



## iaec06 (Jun 15, 2010)

brittanynic16 said:


> I am mostly 4a with a small section of 4b on the left nape.
> 
> Dry hair
> 
> ...


your puff is wickked.. i luv it


----------



## SummerSolstice (Jun 15, 2010)

brittany your hair has come a long way i love when u post so i can see those 2 pics... they say  ALOt!


----------



## JaszyFaye (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry the pictures are so big, still getting the hang of this 

wet hair/no products









dry clean hair with CD Black Vanilla leave in spray


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 15, 2010)

@iaec06 - Why thank you. 


@Foodie - Awww. Thank you. Me and my hair have been through hell and back, and I'm glad we're back on the right track.


----------



## aquajoyice (Jun 15, 2010)

Great Thread i'm subbing


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 15, 2010)

I am 4a/b with 3c at the nape. I haven't taken wet shots recently so I will post what I have. I need to take some when I co wash.

Here are some pics after a CO wash while in braids.
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/year-five/braids/2307080905.html][IMG]http://images9.fotki.com/v450/photos/3/355120/6466772/230708_0905-vi.jpg[/URL]http://www.fotki.com[/IMG]
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/year-five/braids/2307080908.html][IMG]http://images54.fotki.com/v459/photos/3/355120/6466772/230708_0908-vi.jpg[/URL]http://www.fotki.com[/IMG]
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/year-five/braids/2307080910.html][IMG]http://images40.fotki.com/v1239/photos/3/355120/6466772/230708_0910-vi.jpg[/URL]http://www.fotki.com[/IMG]
Here's a pic of my ponytail many years ago lol.
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/year_one/afros__puffs/s3600640.html][IMG]http://images18.fotki.com/v438/photos/3/355120/1364897/S3600640-vi.jpg[/URL]http://www.fotki.com[/IMG]
Twists and twist out.
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/year-seven/twist-outs/img00087-20100228.html][IMG]http://images47.fotki.com/v1484/photos/0/355120/8602375/IMG000872010022817041-vi.jpg[/URL]http://www.fotki.com[/IMG]
[URL=http://public.fotki.com/prettykinks/year-five/twists/1107080959.html][IMG]http://images40.fotki.com/v1248/photos/3/355120/6509028/110708_0959-vi.jpg[/URL]http://www.fotki.com[/IMG]

When I do my wash I will take some wet shrinkage shots. I have more pics in my fotki album.


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 15, 2010)

Bumping for more 4a/b ladies!


----------



## arosieworld (Jun 15, 2010)

Moved to 4a Thanks for the input I always thought I was both because the curls are so small and I had so much shrinkage.


----------



## LovelyNaps26 (Jun 15, 2010)

aww, i posted in the 4b thread 'cause i didn't see this one yet. anyway here are my pics.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 15, 2010)

I love this! Gorgeous heads of hair.
Bump for other 4a/b posters.


----------



## RockRideTrue (Jun 16, 2010)

BUMP!BUMP!


----------



## prettykinks (Jun 16, 2010)

*JaszyFaye* I am in LOVE with your wet hair!!!!! It looks so soft and fluffy!
*LovelyNaps26* I want your fro NOW!!!! LOL It's beautiful and so big!


----------



## MzK (Jun 16, 2010)

brittanynic16 said:


> I am mostly 4a with a small section of 4b on the left nape.
> 
> Dry hair
> 
> ...


 

Your puff is sooo kick-arse!


----------



## brittanynic16 (Jun 16, 2010)

Where are are all the 4a/b ladies at? After looking at this thread and the other hair type threads I'm positive I'm a 4a/b. Here are some more pics:

Dried and shunken, I had a head band on before it dried the little line is as far as the band would go. My hair naturally has no hang.





twists





Colored puff





afro


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 16, 2010)

Detangled




Cowashed




These files are too large... just click .\
Flat Iron




Picked out twist out




Puff




Puff




Shrunken 




Shrinkage


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

I normally don't comment on pics..... trying to limit the thread to  PICTURES ONLY    SO THIS WILL BECOME A GREAT REFERENCE FOR DATABASE FOR MANY TO COME...     
but goooyyyyttt dayuuuuum!  your pics are big *** hell!!!!  

i love it


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

w*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 16, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> I normally don't comment on pics..... trying to limit the thread to PICTURES ONLY   NOTHING LIKE DIVING THRU 1000 REPEATED PICS....(QUOTES) or 100,000 "i like your hair comments" to get to the 20 pics
> but goooyyyyttt dayuuuuum!  your pics are big *** hell!!!!
> 
> i love it



I know . I was like holy **** my pics are huge. I resized them for easy viewing .


----------



## MzK (Jun 16, 2010)

...... here are my pics. Am I mixed?  Am I a 4a/b? :


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 16, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *


----------



## MyAngelEyez~C~U (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## MzK (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> Just washed/dripping wet 6/16/2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Your hair looks YUMMY!!!!!


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 17, 2010)

Could all you ladies post which products you have found that works the best for you moisture protein wise. I know everybody is different but with such a variation it would be very helpful. TIA


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

Nixx22jam said:


> Could all you ladies post which products you have found that works the best for you moisture protein wise. I know everybody is different but with such a variation it would be very helpful. TIA



yes...that would be helpful
*
PLEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEZ   (edit your pictures) AND ADD THE INFO UNDERNEATH YOU PICTURES **TO KEEP THE THREAD CLEAN= 95% PICTURES ONLY (to serve as a HAIR TYPING REFERENCE)....AND SO WE CAN MATCH THE MOISTURIZER TO YOUR HAIR!!!*

great idea tho!  thanks so much for that one


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jun 17, 2010)

Thehairlab, you hair looks pretty 4a or 4a/3c to me.


----------



## tash85 (Jun 17, 2010)

My more 4b textured spots










My 4a textured spots


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jun 17, 2010)

Hmm I may have posted in the wrong group. I feel I may be more 4 a/b with a small 3/c in the bang top layer.

Hair types confuse me so I really don't know... 

http://tinypic.com/useralbum.php?ua=eR6GjEo+SXCoXoSR1dAmEg==


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

song_of_serenity said:


> Thehairlab, you hair looks pretty 4a or 4a/3c to me.



hey sis,
i really dunno i took them w/ my macbook, i do know i have many textures, *my roots spiral*..(taken w/ my cell phone) spiral/tangle/spiral! DEFINITE CORKSCREW.....
 1 little spot (back/left) never ever does anything (lies straight)....  i will slide somewhere thougherplexed...my hair is very very fine,  so  i may pack my bags & slide somewhere
but everybody looks so different in each thread but so similar to folks in other threads  i'll keep sliding 

↓↓↓↓↓↓↓↓ i think ya'll are kicking me out b/c of my big azzzz head clouding the thread! so i'll put in an application over there


----------



## ycj1 (Jun 17, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> Just washed/dripping wet  6/16/2010
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just by looking at yr pics I think you should be more of a 3c/4a thread!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 17, 2010)

prettykinks said:


> I am 4a/b with 3c at the nape. I haven't taken wet shots recently so I will post what I have. I need to take some when I co wash.
> 
> Here are some pics after a CO wash while in braids.
> [URL=
> ...


----------



## MissBCurly (Jun 17, 2010)

moved to 3c/4a thread!


----------



## Naturallista (Jun 17, 2010)

Gorgeous hair, ladies!  @ LovelyNaps26- I'm in :heart2: with your puff and flower!


----------



## fashion87 (Jun 17, 2010)

Beautiful hair everyone!!


----------



## SheenaVee (Jun 17, 2010)

MissBCurly I think you should head on over to the 4a only thread.  Or maybe even 3c/4a?

Your hair is sooo pretty btw!


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 17, 2010)

This the top of my crappy braids im currently wearing underneath my half wig.








airdried after I co-washed yesterday.  Shrinkage is a mutha.








picked out wet hair


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 17, 2010)

here's more





 blow dried twist







old pic of my hair not really manipulated much

I don't take pics of my hair.  Also I don't have pics of my natural hair not manipulated but I believe Im 4a/b.  I will take a pic of my hair after I take these braids out at the end of June to update this thread


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*IF YOU CHANGE YOUR MIND ABOUT YOUR OLD THREAD.....

PLEASE DELETE YOUR PICS SO THAT YOU REMAIN IN ONLY 1 THREAD

THANK YOU SO MUCH LADIES *               

*"creating a 95% PICTURE THREAD"*

*IF YOU "QUOTE SOME1"--> AND THEIR PICS ARE IN still in YOUR COMMENT ....AND THEY MOVED PLEASE PLEASE EDIT ---> TONS OF PEOPLE MOVED TO NEW THREADS....BUT THEIR PICS ARE LEFT IN OTHERS QUOTES = APPEARS IN MULTIPLE THREADS*

(sorry to keep bothering u ladies:-(


----------



## sylver2 (Jun 17, 2010)

MissBCurly said:


> i THINK im 4a... but im sharing just incase im wrong!



Beautiful Hair!! I don't think you are a 4a/b though. You look more like a 3c.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*GOT HAIR TWIN???  (get it?  got milk.......?) ok sorry, not funny *

*please look thru the threads for your hair twins....yank them in....send them a PRIVATE MESG.....unite!!!!
*
*i've been PM'd tons about heads that are IDENTICAL on opposite threads!!!  You guys know i'm no expert .....*

*SO PLEASE BUNDLE UP!!!  SO MANY BEAUTIFUL "IDENTICAL TRESSES ON DIFFERENT THREADS"*

black women unite!!!!! :bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre:bouncegre       

from the bottom of my heart....
THANK YOU FOR SUCH A POSITIVE ATMOSPHERE


----------



## loulou82 (Jun 17, 2010)

*More 4A/B Please!*


----------



## Amerie123 (Jun 17, 2010)

tash85 said:


> My more 4b textured spots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You look more like 4a.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 17, 2010)

*IF YOU "QUOTE SOME1"--> AND THEIR PICS ARE still in YOUR COMMENT ....AND THEY HAVE MOVED PLEASE PLEASE EDIT ---> TONS OF PEOPLE MOVED TO NEW THREADS....BUT THEIR PICS ARE LEFT IN OTHERS QUOTES = APPEARS IN MULTIPLE THREADS*

(sorry to keep bothering u ladies:-blush:


----------



## hopeful (Jun 18, 2010)

More pics please.  These threads are great.  Looking at these pics I know for sure I am 4a/4b.  Thanks theHairLab!  I'll be back to post pics soon.


----------



## Nixx22jam (Jun 18, 2010)

Bump!!! Bump!!!


----------



## MzK (Jun 18, 2010)

MzK said:


> ...... here are my pics. Am I mixed? Am I a 4a/b? :


 

Just making sure..did I hit the money? Am I in the right place?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 18, 2010)

*HOW TO BEST TYPE HAIR:  FRESHLY WASHED..........
 ABSOLUTELY NO PRODUCT......... 
NO MANIPULATION <---SNAPS PIC!*​


----------



## hair_rehab (Jun 18, 2010)

Great thread! This helps to clear up some confusion about my hair type. If I can find enough pics, I will post some soon.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 23, 2010)

http://type4hair.com/

http://hair.lovetoknow.com/4a_4b_3c_Hair_Type


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 25, 2010)

I started a thread but remembered that i said I would post here of my natural unmanipulated hair so I removed those pics.  



















I do have heat damage which is noticable in the front.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 29, 2010)

*PLEASE PLEASE "PRIVATE MESSAGE" ANYONE CONCERNING HAIR TYPING QUESTIONS..... SUGGESTIONS....OPINIONS

PLEASE! ​*
*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*

*
PLEEEEEEEEEZE LEAVE PICS IN ONLY ONE THREAD*


----------



## Sharpened (Jul 27, 2010)

*Finally got a camera*

Wash-and-go due to laziness













Length shots—yeah, I know, the crown is crying for a trim.








My hair is spongy—no slicking down or uniform waves for me.





No 3c whatsoever in here and my pencil agrees.


----------



## Guitarhero (Jul 27, 2010)

*Re: Finally got a camera*



Nymphe said:


> Wash-and-go due to laziness
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not at all boring, very nice and conditioned.  Very refined curls.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 7, 2010)

*PLEASE LEAVE PICS (including QUOTED PICS) IN ONLY ONE THREAD​*
*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*


----------



## jwhitley6 (Aug 7, 2010)

deleted....


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 10, 2010)

this thread get's no play


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 11, 2010)

I think I just have a leave in and some oil...my naked hair really doesn't look any different!


----------



## Supergirl (Aug 11, 2010)

Y'all have TONS of hair! It's so pretty


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 11, 2010)

HennaRo said:


> I think I just have a leave in and some oil...my naked hair really doesn't look any different!



I think your hair belongs in the 4a thread.


----------



## HennaRo (Aug 11, 2010)

Abdijz said:


> I think your hair belongs in the 4a thread.


 
Really?!? I have hair in the crown area that doesn't curl at all, maybe clumps together with some product.


----------



## LovingLady (Aug 11, 2010)

HennaRo said:


> Really?!? I have hair in the crown area that doesn't curl at all, maybe clumps together with some product.



Oh I am sorry. I didn't see that from your pictures. Maybe you should take some more.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 11, 2010)

*NICE BLOG...click to Read * stolen from *Boujoichic* 

*
Im currently doing some research on hair typing because I had previously gotten so much mixed information. I knew that it should be much simpler than some make it seem. I have since searched around the hair boards and the internet and found some information that made typing easy. First off I found that hair typing Andre's system is based purely on curl size it does not take into account texture, density, or porosity. I also have found some curl size comparisons that make finding your type easy.
3A are very large curls like sidewalk chalk. 3B would be like chalk (regular chalkboard chalk) to sharpie marker sized.
3C curls tend to be pencil size (or a little larger) to drinking straw sized.
4A would be around chopstick to coffee stirrer size (can also show as tight S shaped waves).
4B coils are very small and will not clump without product or manipulation in most cases Can look like cloud of little pin spring coils.
Also typing is best done dry hair with no product no manipulation with wet hair the curls are looser and stretched out by the water.
I will be adding to this as I find more information*


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Aug 11, 2010)

*PLEASE PLEASE "PRIVATE MESSAGE" ANYONE CONCERNING HAIR TYPING QUESTIONS..... SUGGESTIONS....OPINIONS

PLEASE! ​*
*3A or 3A/3B HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3B/3C MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD 

3C ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

3C/4A MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

 4A ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4A/4B MIXED HAIR TYPING THREAD

4B ONLY HAIR TYPING THREAD

4C/4Cnapp HAIR TYPING THREAD*

*
PLEEEEEEEEEZE LEAVE PICS IN ONLY ONE THREAD*


----------



## Distorted Barbie (Aug 12, 2010)

MY TURN! I tried to upload pics w/ with no manipulation...I usually use product so there was only a few old dry pics in here. The other is wet out of the shower.I assume I'm 4a/4b, but I'm sure I'll find out if I'm wrong​


----------



## LaFemmeNaturelle (Oct 7, 2010)

Bumping because its awesome and I can never find it!


----------



## Janet' (Nov 20, 2010)

again!


----------



## Carisa (Dec 22, 2010)

Nice hair ladies! Thanks hairlab for these threads


----------



## cocoaluv (Jan 27, 2011)

My hair just washed


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 25, 2011)

song_of_serenity said:


> TheNATURALhairproject, you hair looks pretty 4a or 4a/3c to me.



yeah that's why i was begging people to NOT QUOTE PICS

I MOVED A MILLION TIMES


----------



## ms-gg (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm 4a/4b but sorry, you won't catch me letting my hair shrink up AND without product.   Sorry


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Feb 25, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I'm 4a/4b but sorry, you won't catch me letting my hair shrink up AND without product.   Sorry


me either girl... knot city up in this thang


----------



## Imani (Feb 26, 2011)

I just trimmed off the very last of my relaxed ends after an 18mo transition. I will add pics to this post next time I wash. I am not sure if I am 4b/a or just 4b. My fro has a few visible random curls through out BUT, I did flat iron weekly the first year of my transition so I wonder if they are only visible bc of the heat and im really 4b. My hair is very kinky and not silky at all,it takes some serious effort to get it to lay down. However I have a small patch of silky looser hair in the back, basically my texture is all over the place which is why I'd prob never wear a wng type style, lol.


----------



## Victoria44 (Feb 26, 2011)

don't have many pics yet..

the first is 50% wet
the second is a pre-poo with conditioner on it


----------



## Uniqzoe (May 11, 2011)

I finally uploaded pics of my hair freshly washed with no product.  I have just enough of each texture to drive me crazy.  Not enough 4A to pull off a decent WNG, but enough to give me a weird mullet look from where it hangs in the back.  As far as products go my hair looooooves YTCucumbers, coconut oil and ORS twist and lock gel for twist outs. Still experimenting with other lines and products.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

tash85 said:


> My more 4b textured spots
> 
> 
> 
> ...



good shots... i wish my camera could... more 4a?


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (May 20, 2011)

*Re: Finally got a camera*

ok... we see you!  very nice


----------



## MzSwift (Jul 6, 2011)

ms-gg said:


> I'm 4a/4b but sorry, you won't catch me letting my hair shrink up AND without product. Sorry


 
ITA!
I think that's why this thread is shorter than the others, cause many of us in this category keep our hair stretched.

Bumping for more pix anyway!


----------



## PinkyPromise (Feb 10, 2012)

I'll be back with better pics


----------



## lexxi (Feb 12, 2012)

I think I am 4a/4b.
My hair shrinks about 60/70%. I rarely let it shrink though unless spring time(i really love wash n go around that time)
wash n go





wet 













dry no product









more random wet pics








random dry photo-no product short hair


----------



## Anakinsmomma (Mar 13, 2012)

doing the


----------



## bellatiamarie (May 13, 2012)

Buuuuuuump


----------



## NJoy (Oct 6, 2012)

Bumping 'cuz I'm greedy.


----------



## PinkyPromise (May 3, 2013)

Rocking my twa


----------



## MaraWithLove (May 3, 2013)

Here's my contribution. Hope this doesn't give anyone's screen any problems! >.<
*picture one has the most conditioner I've ever left in my hair at once



















































Also, to show shrinkage, these pics were taken within days of each-other:
wet and not yet done shrinking: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




completely shrunken:





twist-out: 





braid-out: 





straightened:


----------



## PinkyPromise (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Lilmama1011 (Jul 2, 2013)

Oh wow that's an improvement


----------



## YvetteWithJoy (Oct 15, 2017)

I wonder if I belong here!


----------

